

Extending REST APIs - solso
http://3scale.github.io/2013/04/18/accelerate-your-mobile-api-with-nginx-and-lua/
REST APIs are too chatty for their own good. This problem is critical on mobile apps due to the large latency of wireless networks. We present a demo of a mobile app consuming a REST API, this app uses API Aggregator to reduce its page load times by a factor of three. API Aggregator is a system that combines lua and nginx to have a sandbox environment where you can safely run user generated scripts that do API aggregation. Stored procedures anyone? This is the API "version" of them.
======
chesh
This is particularly useful you want to encourage mobile developers to adopt
your API, and you want to keep the chattiness of calls down.

